# Fresh Water Drain



## bcpolaris (Aug 12, 2010)

If you are like me you hate crawling under the trailer. I didn't like the idea of crawling under the trailer to open up the drain value for the fresh water. So I added some line and a stainless steel value to the side of the trailer. $4.50 and I was in business. I zip tied it to the gas line so the value just reaches the side of the trailer. It is somewhat protected in this location.
Many already know you can use the pump to drain most of the tank but I like to use the gravity feed. This way the pump isn't on for extended periods of time just trying to empty the fresh water tank.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

This is one of the first mods I did to my trailer. I used PVC pipe though to get it out to where I could reach it. Don't know what genius thought of putting a valve someplace where you had to crawl under the trailer to reach it... I used a piece of metal strap to support the end of the pipe.

I used the original plastic valve on the end of my PVC pipe until this last trip. A few years of road grime, sun, and rain apparently took its toll. I tried to open the valve and it crumbled on me... I decided to use a brass ball valve this time around. Looks good and is easy to open.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I was thinking of doing something similar, then thought about problems with cold weather camping. Often camp when it gets down to 10-15F during the night. I was concerned that the water extension would freeze and break in cold weather nights, so decided to leave the original drain in place, although I did replace it with a 1/4 turn ball valve to make it easier to drain.

Anyone do cold weather camping with this mod and did you have any problems?


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

This past weekend was the first time we did not have water hook-up! And....the first time I had to crawl under there...looks like another mod coming my way!


----------



## NE_Rally (Sep 2, 2010)

one other thought might be to extend the valve out with in reach and then take a hose off of it back to the middle............. that way







if you want to drain it on the drive home:whistling: you won't be getting the side of the camper dirty......... and not advertise your drain as much to others....


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

KTMRacer said:


> so decided to leave the original drain in place, although I did replace it with a 1/4 turn ball valve to make it easier to drain.


Warning!

I put the ball valve on mine too. Later that year my freshwater tank started leaking. When I dropped it for the repair, I found it was basically cracked along the connection where that drain screws in.

It seemed pretty apparent that the turning of the valve, which put horizontal force on the connecting tube, had caused the crack.

I bought a plastic welder and reinforced that thing so it wouldn't ever think about cracking again, but be careful on the stock connections.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

BoaterDan said:


> so decided to leave the original drain in place, although I did replace it with a 1/4 turn ball valve to make it easier to drain.


Warning!

I put the ball valve on mine too. Later that year my freshwater tank started leaking. When I dropped it for the repair, I found it was basically cracked along the connection where that drain screws in.

It seemed pretty apparent that the turning of the valve, which put horizontal force on the connecting tube, had caused the crack.

I bought a plastic welder and reinforced that thing so it wouldn't ever think about cracking again, but be careful on the stock connections.
[/quote]

Plastic welder? sounds like a neat gadget. 
Would you post of picture of that device and a few advices of what it can/cannot do?

Thanks.


----------



## sandstone (Jan 11, 2007)

Rather than adding/replacing anything to the existing shutoff, you can use a 3 foot long piece of 1" PVC and cut a slot about 3/16" wide and 1/2" deep in the end. Put a T fitting on the end other end as a handle and you can turn the valve without crawling under the trailer. Works great and saves having to mod the existing shutoff.


----------

